# Barber pole worm



## Kalimak (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi all,

The vet just told me that my goats have barber pole worm. Now this is my first experience with this issue. I’m freaking out to be honest. I have a bottle of safeguard, but the vet said to go and pick up ivermectin from her, which I’m going to do in the morning.

Am I in a race with time here? Goats have 0 symptoms of anything going on. They’re active, running and jumping, eating and drinking and pooping well. They’re 10 months old now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 21, 2020)

@B&B Happy goats  lives in Florida and probably faces these same issues.  She should be able to tell you if Ivermectin is still effective on Barberpole in Florida.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 21, 2020)

I use the ivermectin  and safe guard together....day one use both, day two and three just the safe guard...repeat  in ten days  ..(I have had to do it for four rounds...)
The safe guard and ivermectin has been working......so far .....but we are in parasite haven, ...we are constantly  cleaning up and I am using DE and lime where they sleep and eat....
It is a constant battle here in this climate, follow your vets advice  on the meds. and be extra  vigilant  on cleaning up the berries and soil, .....


----------



## Kalimak (Jan 21, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I use the ivermectin  and safe guard together....day one use both, day two and three just the safe guard...repeat  in ten days  ..(I have had to do it for four rounds...)
> The safe guard and ivermectin has been working......so far .....but we are in parasite haven, ...we are constantly  cleaning up and I am using DE and lime where they sleep and eat....
> It is a constant battle here in this climate, follow your vets advice  on the meds. and be extra  vigilant  on cleaning up the berries and soil, .....



noted, thanks a lot. Would you share the cleaning routine and what you use? I have DE on hand always.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 21, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> noted, thanks a lot. Would you share the cleaning routine and what you use? I have DE on hand always.



Leon uses the mower with the grass catcher bags on the mower, they pick up alot of the goat berries, (they go into the compost pile ) then I put down sweet lime and DE..
We tend to keep everything cut close so they don't eat off the ground and eat hay or cuttings that we bring them from tree limbs....any damp areas under trees get DE....sand floor in goat house gets rakedd up daily, with weekly dose of lime (also sold in pellets) .....it's a pain in the butt, but really has helped here.
Are my goats worm free ? ...Nope., not in this climate....I have heard of more goats dieing due to parasites and tetanus  in this state, if you are raising goats in Florida you have to be vigilant


----------



## Kalimak (Jan 21, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Leon uses the mower with the grass catcher bags on the mower, they pick up alot of the goat berries, (they go into the compost pile ) then I put down sweet lime and DE..
> We tend to keep everything cut close so they don't eat off the ground and eat hay or cuttings that we bring them from tree limbs....any damp areas under trees get DE....sand floor in goat house gets rakedd up daily, with weekly dose of lime (also sold in pellets) .....it's a pain in the butt, but really has helped here.
> Are my goats worm free ? ...Nope., not in this climate....I have heard of more goats dieing due to parasites and tetanus  in this state, if you are raising goats in Florida you have to be vigilant



Wow thanks. This is very valuable to me!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 22, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The vet just told me that my goats have barber pole worm. Now this is my first experience with this issue. I’m freaking out to be honest. I have a bottle of safeguard, but the vet said to go and pick up ivermectin from her, which I’m going to do in the morning.
> 
> Am I in a race with time here? Goats have 0 symptoms of anything going on. They’re active, running and jumping, eating and drinking and pooping well. They’re 10 months old now.


What kills barber pole worms?
Cydectin (Moxidectin) Dectomax (Doramectin) Ivomec (Ivermectin *barber pole worm*)
...

Many eggs are shed back onto the ground while most stay in the host.
If the ground is dry, the larvae inside the eggs will die.
With warmer weather, larvae can become ingested by animals increasing worm load.
I hope this help... you can check your vet about this too..


----------



## Kalimak (Jan 22, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> What kills barber pole worms?
> Cydectin (Moxidectin) Dectomax (Doramectin) Ivomec (Ivermectin *barber pole worm*)
> ...
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 22, 2020)

You may not want to keep grass clipped close....it's in those conditions where the BP worm thrives.   Here's an article on how it all goes down, but pasture rotation and adequate rest times before grazing can help, as can intensive grazing methods that increase soil quality so that water absorbs immediately instead of lying "in a sheet" on the ground for any length of time.   Another way is to use multi species grazing, where the other species is grazing on the parasites of the other, thereby helping both rid the pasture of high fecal loads.   



			https://kerrcenter.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Primer-on-Parasites8.pdf
		


Another valuable tool mentioned in most articles is culling for parasite resistance/tolerance, which should always be integrated into any livestock husbandry efforts.   If you aren't culling for this, you will always be dealing with it year after year, which is an effort in futility.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 23, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> Thanks a lot for the info


No problem... We all want our animals to be healthy & thrive... Good luck and I hope I can hear from you soon...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 24, 2020)

@Beekissed don't you also use Shaklee's Basic H in your water for worms?


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 27, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The vet just told me that my goats have barber pole worm. Now this is my first experience with this issue. I’m freaking out to be honest. I have a bottle of safeguard, but the vet said to go and pick up ivermectin from her, which I’m going to do in the morning.
> 
> Am I in a race with time here? Goats have 0 symptoms of anything going on. They’re active, running and jumping, eating and drinking and pooping well. They’re 10 months old now.


Cydectin (Moxidectin) Dectomax (Doramectin) Ivomec (Ivermectin *barber pole worm*)

Many eggs are shed back onto the ground while most stay in the host.
If the ground is dry, the larvae inside the eggs will die.
With warmer weather, larvae can become ingested by animals increasing worm load.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 27, 2020)

Baymule said:


> @Beekissed don't you also use Shaklee's Basic H in your water for worms?



That was long ago, but haven't since then.   If I use anything at all now it's a bolus of garlic juice, mother ACV and raw honey but am going to try and avoid having to do even that, if I can work out this pasture management well.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 30, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> That was long ago, but haven't since then.   If I use anything at all now it's a bolus of garlic juice, mother ACV and raw honey but am going to try and avoid having to do even that, if I can work out this pasture management well.


Good thing we have resolutions for that now... I'm really anxious about this. A lot of animals will be affected and it's difficult to comprehend. Good job Guys!!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 3, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I use the ivermectin  and safe guard together....day one use both, day two and three just the safe guard...repeat  in ten days  ..(I have had to do it for four rounds...)
> The safe guard and ivermectin has been working......so far .....but we are in parasite haven, ...we are constantly  cleaning up and I am using DE and lime where they sleep and eat....
> It is a constant battle here in this climate, follow your vets advice  on the meds. and be extra  vigilant  on cleaning up the berries and soil, .....


I applied the same medicine for a span of 4 weeks. I've seen some improvements. and it seems like its getting better and better.. you guys can do the same.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 5, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The vet just told me that my goats have barber pole worm. Now this is my first experience with this issue. I’m freaking out to be honest. I have a bottle of safeguard, but the vet said to go and pick up ivermectin from her, which I’m going to do in the morning.
> 
> Am I in a race with time here? Goats have 0 symptoms of anything going on. They’re active, running and jumping, eating and drinking and pooping well. They’re 10 months old now.


Thats good to know that they are active. but those worms are traitors and might have irreversible effects in the future.. better be cautious rather than lose the battle..


----------



## Kalimak (Feb 9, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> Thats good to know that they are active. but those worms are traitors and might have irreversible effects in the future.. better be cautious rather than lose the battle..



Thanks, I've since treated them and they're doing great!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 11, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> Thanks, I've since treated them and they're doing great!


That's good to hear... I had a bad experience with that before. She died eventually... I never really knew back then that they are that deadly. and I don't really know that it's already that worse. Well... Lesson learned.


----------



## Kalimak (Feb 11, 2020)

S


YourRabbitGirl said:


> That's good to hear... I had a bad experience with that before. She died eventually... I never really knew back then that they are that deadly. and I don't really know that it's already that worse. Well... Lesson learned.


So sorry for your loss. Mind sharing what led to her passing away? Was she not given meds?


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 14, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> S
> 
> So sorry for your loss. Mind sharing what led to her passing away? Was she not given meds?


She was given meds. but i guess its my fault giving her the proper medication just too late of her condition its totally my fault


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 25, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The vet just told me that my goats have barber pole worm. Now this is my first experience with this issue. I’m freaking out to be honest. I have a bottle of safeguard, but the vet said to go and pick up ivermectin from her, which I’m going to do in the morning.
> 
> Am I in a race with time here? Goats have 0 symptoms of anything going on. They’re active, running and jumping, eating and drinking and pooping well. They’re 10 months old now.


Sequential dewormings are not needed with other classes of dewormers such as ivermectin (Ivomec®), moxydectin (Cydectin) or levamisole (Tramisol, Levasole or Prohibit®) are used because they are effective at killing arrested larva of the Barberpole worm.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 26, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The vet just told me that my goats have barber pole worm. Now this is my first experience with this issue. I’m freaking out to be honest. I have a bottle of safeguard, but the vet said to go and pick up ivermectin from her, which I’m going to do in the morning.
> 
> Am I in a race with time here? Goats have 0 symptoms of anything going on. They’re active, running and jumping, eating and drinking and pooping well. They’re 10 months old now.


A Vaccine for Barber Pole Worm. Barbervax® was developed by the Moredun Research Institute, a UK-based animal health charity owned by farmers, with support from several Australian entities. ... Barbervax® controls barber pole worm (Haemonchus contortus) disease by reducing fecal egg counts and thus, the build-up of infections.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 26, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> A Vaccine for Barber Pole Worm. Barbervax® was developed by the Moredun Research Institute, a UK-based animal health charity owned by farmers, with support from several Australian entities. ... Barbervax® controls barber pole worm (Haemonchus contortus) disease by reducing fecal egg counts and thus, the build-up of infections.



The vaccine is not available/approved in the US.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 27, 2020)

Bunnylady said:


> The vaccine is not available/approved in the US.


That's sad to hear, they work extremely well. Especially here in the Philippines where there is warm to hot weather, they are prone to barber pole worm. What are the alternatives then?


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 27, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> That's sad to hear, they work extremely well. Especially here in the Philippines where there is warm to hot weather, they are prone to barber pole worm. What are the alternatives then?




Well, as has been already mentioned in this thread, there are drugs (like ivermectin), careful cleaning of the living area, rotational grazing, and selecting for parasite resistance in breeding animals.


----------



## Jeff n Jenny (Feb 27, 2020)

Baymule said:


> @Beekissed don't you also use Shaklee's Basic H in your water for worms?


I recently heard of that for the first time on a youtube vid by Joel Salatin. Do you have a dosing recommendation?
I've been experimenting with Copper Sulfate (CuSO4) but lack the lab and $$ to monitor blood/tissue samples.
Do you know the ingredients of Basic H ?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2020)

Jeff n Jenny said:


> Do you know the ingredients of Basic H ?



It cannot be approved as officially organic by the government because the ingredients are a trade secret.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 28, 2020)

Thats gr


Bunnylady said:


> Well, as has been already mentioned in this thread, there are drugs (like ivermectin), careful cleaning of the living area, rotational grazing, and selecting for parasite resistance in breeding animals.


That's good to know, it's a good thing that there are options there, Here we only have the later. Good luck with your sheeps.


----------

